# REALLY bad back pain -- early labor?



## ColtonsMom

I've had really, _really_ bad back pain today, and read on the internet :dohh: that it is a sign of early labor.
However, it is just in my back and its constant. Plus the only other pain I have been having is really bad indigestion/heartburn (and I mean REALLY bad).
Could it still be a sign of early labor?
Or do you think its just because I've been up cleaning all day? I've had a normal pregnancy and am not on bed rest, so I should be fine doing dishes, laundry, and just dusting/sweeping right? Thats really all I have done today. :hissy:
Anyone else been getting really bad lower back pain?


----------



## Tam

How low is it babe and can you describe it as best you can?

How long since you stopped working in the house?


----------



## Tam

You don't seem to be about.....if you have any worries then you really should contact labour ward as soon as possible as it is better to be safe than sorry.

I had labour start in my back and it is a really is an uncomfortable pain and you don't know what to do with yourself, you try to wiggle ya hips and lean over something, alsorts to ease it, but nothing does and it is constant, you want ya back rubbed in the hope it will go.

If you have a bath and it eases off, then you are probably not in labour hun! But any concerns, phone labour ward ASAP! x


----------



## ColtonsMom

it's really low.. like _right_ above my butt.
I stopped doing housework about 2-2:30, however I still did another load of laundry (just towels) after that. Plus then my back was hurting pretty bad. So I decided to sit and read some of my textbook for school, and I've even taken a short nap since then. However, it still has not went away.


----------



## ColtonsMom

I think I am going to try a warm bath. Hopefully that will get rid of it. I dont think it is LO pushing on a nerve or anything because he has been moving around and not staying in one certain position.


----------



## Tam

From what you said it sounds like it has eased off to what it was? If so, that is a good sign, but keep an eye on it.

The other thing that is common at this stage is lower backache because of the weight, but you have to follow your instincts hun - you are better equipped to answer whether you need to make a call than any of us, as it is your body!

Just make sure you call if you do have any concerns.....x


----------



## ColtonsMom

the bath really helped alot. It still hurts alittle but nothing compared to what it was. I can actually walk and bend over now, whereas I couldn't move before. It still aches alittle, but I can deal wiht that!


----------



## Tam

Brilliant hun! Looks like you just over did it. But keep an eye on it! Glad it is feeling better! x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

My backs the same today and I can't seem to ease it :(


----------



## xarlenex

Ive had days like that too. Where if im walking around i can end up with back ache all day n it doesnt really ease. Luckily I can use my Tens machine now, which I must say has been a life saver!


----------



## TryingAgain

I hope the pain isn't so bad now, pregnancy is just so uncomforatble most of the time!!


----------



## ColtonsMom

It seems fine today.. isn't hurting at all. It's so weird. :shrug:
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Vickie

Glad you are feeling better today :hugs:


----------

